# "Wasserzähler" mit geringem Mindestdurchfluß



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche einen "Wasserzähler" oder etwas ähnliches, dessen mindestdurchfluß schon bei 100ml/h oder geringer beginnt. Max schätze ich grob auf 1 oder 2l/h. Ein Impulsausgang wäre ideal aber nicht Bedingung. Wer kennt da etwas?
Thomas


----------



## Da_Basco (26 Oktober 2009)

*Hab da was*

Hallo,

Kobold hat da einen Schwebekörper Durchflussmesser im Angebot im Angebot. Hat allerdings keinen Impuls Ausgang sondern höchstens Analog 4-20 mA. Messbereich 0.1 - 1l/h
http://www.koboldmessring.com/de/de/durchfluss/prid/30/index.html

Gruß

Da_Basco


----------



## crash (26 Oktober 2009)

Die Fa. BIO-TECH hat bestimmt was passendes.
Die haben Durchflussmesser mit Impulsausgang für die verschiedensten Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## thomass5 (27 Oktober 2009)

Danke, ich werd mal schauen ob die was passendes haben was das drucklos tröpfelnde Wasser erfassen kann.
Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Oktober 2009)

http://www.gesensing.com/products/rheonik_coriolis.htm?bc=bc_ps+bc_tech_flw


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Oktober 2009)

Hi thomass5,

wenns sehr genau sein soll, gibts auch die Möglichkeit einen Magnetisch-
Induktiven-Durchflussmesser einzusetzen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, heissen die Teile "Picomac" von Fa Endress und
Hauser. Die gibts mit einem Rohrinnendurchmesser ab 2mm. Diese MIDs
nach einem Dücker eingebaut könnte für Deine Aufgabe eine gute Lösung
sein.

Gruß FA


----------

